# 5 new Mathews bows for 2009!



## Michihunter




----------



## sbooy42

muliefever said:


> Monster looks a lot like PSE X-Force..........


 OUCH







I thought the same thing


----------



## SPITFIRE

For those who wanted to know.

http://mathewsinc.com/bows/monster.asp#gallery


----------



## erodrig4

People see they have similar limbs, and all of a sudden it is the exact same bow. :lol:
No where near the same, (very) different riser, roller guard instead of cable slide, X-Force is a Cam 1/2 licensed from Darton. The Monster has a completely new AVS duel cam system, patented by Mathews.


----------



## Michihunter

I don't think anyone said they were exactly alike. But it's hard to deny that they got their "idea" from somewhere else.


----------



## erodrig4

Michihunter said:


> But it's hard to deny that they got their "idea" from somewhere else.


 
That could be said about every bow on the market.


----------



## wolverines

erodrig4 said:


> That could be said about every bow on the market.


 


Bowtech's center pivot bows too??????????????

Mathew's should have stuck too what they are good at...smooth, quiet, forgiving, flat out awesome shooting bows. They've been getting blown away by other's "speed" bows the last few years, you had to see this coming. I heard a guy that got to shoot the Reezon claim it's the worst Mathews he's ever shot. It's too bad. 

Other than the 82nd, it seems as though Bowtech's going in the other direction...great shooting bows like Mathew's used to have. Early vote for bow of '09 is the BT Captain in my book...still waiting for the Iceman though.


----------



## erodrig4

wolverines said:


> They've been getting blown away by other's "speed" bows the last few years, you had to see this coming. I heard a guy that got to shoot the Reezon claim it's the worst Mathews he's ever shot. It's too bad.


 


So because he doesnt like it is is junk? Thasts just one opinion, I'm sure there will be several like it, there always is with any bow.

Bottom line, every bow company "copies" some other bow company. Maybe not the entire bow, but guaranteed with every bow out there there is some sort of technology that another company came up with, just tweaked a little bit.

Again, it is nothing different from what he used to do before he sold off the Mcpherson name. He had the fastest duel cam bow in 1989, he has a fast duel cam bow now.


----------



## wolverines

erodrig4 said:


> So because he doesnt like it is is junk?


 
Not at all...all will have to make their own opinion, as will I when I shoot one. 

I just wanted to state my personal opinion that it's sad that Mathew's has gotten wrapped up in the "speed war"...

"Catch us if you can"...I never thought this to be about speed as much as inovation...I think they've been caught


----------



## TnRidge

Kelly Johnson said:


> Ahhh....the "Solocam" has finally yielded to the dually:lol:
> 
> I'd like to see that cam system up close though.


 Yep , if they can't beat em' , join em' . :lol:


----------



## Groundsize

The Mathews monster bow is a McPherson system built by Mathews! Did you watch the video on the website? The duel cam set up was designed by McPherson. Mathews is using there own brase and riser setup along with otherdesigns, and technology. The duel split limb design is also a McPherson design. Yes it is a Mathews Bow! I think it looks bad ass and I for one am going to go shoot one! As long as I can find one in left hand!.


Paul


----------



## swampstand

I'm a mathews fan. However, I shot the Reezen and hated it. Difficult draw cycle and it's twangy. I think Mathews will have a tough time with their new lineup.


----------



## madmike22

I hated the reezon also both the 6.5 and the 7.0. The 6.5 had the harshest draw cycle of any bow i have ever drawn. I made a post about it already. Really really disappointed.


----------



## Fred Bear

madmike22 said:


> I hated the reezon also both the 6.5 and the 7.0. The 6.5 had the harshest draw cycle of any bow i have ever drawn. I made a post about it already. Really really disappointed.


any bow?? some of those in the 80's were awfully harsh. The one I shot seemed a little harsh but the draw length was 2" to long for me. I wanna shoot one in my draw length.


----------



## madmike22

It was really that bad. It was setup for me the same as what i am shooting now. If i were to buy a mathews i would look for one of the 2008 mathews s2, it was very very smooth and very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## TnRidge

I'll sacrifice speed in exchange for a smooth draw cycle for hunting . Try drawing back a bow with a harsh draw cycle during a cold late season hunt and I think you will agree .


----------



## Paulie69

cad679 said:


> I was able to handle the single cam one today ( The Reezen I think). Not bad for a Mathews. They still put those god awful grips on them though.
> 
> Brett


 Ya know, I hear a lot of people say "Mathews grips are too fat"! I disagree! Before I bought my new bow, I checked out a few different makes and I gotta tell ya, I dont like the "ultra thin" grips on some of em! I've got a DXT, and the grip on it, is smaller than the one on my old darton. I understand the"concept" behind the twig grip, I just dont like the feel of em. But, thats just me, everyone has different taste!


----------



## symen696

S2 hey isnt that what matthews introduced last year and the prior eight years as the switchback?


----------

